# Hi from Suffolk



## oddcouple (Jul 23, 2007)

Just a 'Hello' from Keith & Debbie from Brandon in Suffolk, just acquired a new toy, VWLT35 conversion, we have had motorhomes in the past and were quite experienced at wild camping, looking to spread our wings again.


----------



## guest (Jul 23, 2007)

*welcome to wildcamping.....*

welcome....look forward to reading about your travels & experiences..samm 'n' dave


----------



## walkers (Jul 23, 2007)

oddcouple said:
			
		

> Just a 'Hello' from Keith & Debbie from Brandon in Suffolk, just acquired a new toy, VWLT35 conversion, we have had motorhomes in the past and were quite experienced at wild camping, looking to spread our wings again.


hi from tony and lynn not too far away in miildenhall, hope you enjoy the site and find us all friendly


----------



## JOHN WEST (Jul 23, 2007)

hello odd couple im new to this site i pass through brandon on my travels ,,,wish u lots of enjoyment with your new van,


----------



## autosleeper (Jul 23, 2007)

oddcouple said:
			
		

> Just a 'Hello' from Keith & Debbie from Brandon in Suffolk, just acquired a new toy, VWLT35 conversion, we have had motorhomes in the past and were quite experienced at wild camping, looking to spread our wings again.


Welcome to the site.  It is very friendly.  hope you enjoy it.
Looking forward to hearing about your travels.


----------



## medenview (Jul 25, 2007)

*Brandon*

Welcome.....

Are there any places to wildcamp near Brandon. I want to go mountain biking
in Thetford Forest for a weekend and Brandon is the nearest town

Thanks
Simon


----------



## cipro (Jul 25, 2007)

Welcome and enjoy your travels again


----------

